# Confused why RCI is still getting DVC Trades?



## utahkennedys (Apr 13, 2022)

I saw a new post today with SSR, OKW and AKV sightings in RCI that were new today. I am not understanding why there are still RCI Exchanges now that DVC has switched to II?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 13, 2022)

I think a lot of people had points that had to be used in RCI for a certain period of time.  

II will be so much better for owners because II has some great resort systems that Disney owners can take advantage of.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 13, 2022)

My guess is the agreement with rci still had x deposits left on it and DVC is fulfilling whatever contractual obligations they already had.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Apr 13, 2022)

Many more than usual DVC points were deposited to RCI in 2020 and 2021 as the last-chance, use ‘em or lose ‘em way to extend the life of points that couldn’t be used before expiring. And apparently DVC has to turn all those points into villa availability in RCI before a certain date. I haven’t been paying attention - any DVC availability in RCI after august or September?


----------



## chriskre (Apr 17, 2022)

Is there some sort of mini system contractual agreements that are outside of the regular RCI deal?
I see 3 DVC resorts in my HGVC portal available to exchange to but only 2 have inventory.


----------



## bnoble (Apr 17, 2022)

Probably a ghost.


----------



## Dean (Apr 18, 2022)

chriskre said:


> Is there some sort of mini system contractual agreements that are outside of the regular RCI deal?
> I see 3 DVC resorts in my HGVC portal available to exchange to but only 2 have inventory.


Likely due to points already committed previously due to deposit first or trades done that were for future years.  It happened with II when DVC moved to RCI before.


----------

